# Ah PB



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd like to thank Quest for making such a great product. LOL. Guess my vacation tomorrow is paid for with this slab leak/re-route.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's good stuff. I like the pb fittings. Whenever I run into it I cut it out and install it in my house. I've almost got it fully piped.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Should have jumped on the class action lawsuit when they had the chance. :-(


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow that's some nice piping. I think straight pipes are overrated.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Wow that's some nice piping. I think straight pipes are overrated.


Gotta love cookie cutter production home quality. The dude even made a loopy loop with the poly before going through the studs at a 45deg angle to hit the shower. I was impressed.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What is a legal connection with this crap? I gotta tie into some next week!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> What is a legal connection with this crap? I gotta tie into some next week!


Viega makes a transition coupling. I found it at Lowe's. One half of the brass fitting is poly barb the other is pex. It comes with the two different crimp rings as well. Notice the wide shiny copper is on poly and thin black copper ring on PEX.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Any other options I don't have a crimper for it?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Any other options I don't have a crimper for it?


I'm not sure. The wall thickness is less than PEX so the poly barb should be thicker. You could try a SS crimp ring if you have that tool and it should work but I'd check with a more experienced person than me before you do that.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Any other options I don't have a crimper for it?


I alwasy tie into PB with sharkbites. Around here the pipe gets brittle and often splits. I wouldn't want to crimp it and possibly cause more problems. Sharkbites, or the John Guest fittings with the locking nuts, are about the best and lowest impact fittings for PB. In my opinion, of course. 







Paul


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

About all a shark bite is good for


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

A crappy shark bite is no crappier than the poly pipe it's repairing


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Before sharkbites came around, I used these.











They work on all pipes of the same size so you can transition to pex, copper or cpvc. Sharkbites are a heck of a lot easier to use though.






Paul


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

We use the Quest nut,ring and cone x brass mip adapters to connect to it. Shark bites will work but I do not believe they are manufacturer approved for poylbutlene


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> I alwasy tie into PB with sharkbites. Around here the pipe gets brittle and often splits. I wouldn't want to crimp it and possibly cause more problems. Sharkbites, or the John Guest fittings with the locking nuts, are about the best and lowest impact fittings for PB. In my opinion, of course.
> 
> Paul


I wouldn't use sharkbites. Reason#1 If they were fully compatible the package would say so. It doesn't. It only says Copper, CPVC, and PEX. #2 The white plastic insert that acts as a stiffener for the PEX will not stiffen the PB due to the decreased wall thickness. Sure the teeth will bite into the poly but you have nothing to stiffen that soft crappy pipe from the inside and are really rolling the dice on a callback or claim on your insurance for damage.


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've used tons of the pex x pb trans couplings and never had one leak.. Come to think of it, I've never seen Poly B fail either. lol


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> I wouldn't use sharkbites. Reason#1 If they were fully compatible the package would say so. It doesn't. It only says Copper, CPVC, and PEX. #2 The white plastic insert that acts as a stiffener for the PEX will not stiffen the PB due to the decreased wall thickness. Sure the teeth will bite into the poly but you have nothing to stiffen that soft crappy pipe from the inside and are really rolling the dice on a callback or claim on your insurance for damage.


http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/fittings/couplings/polybutylene-conversion-couplings








Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/fittings/couplings/polybutylene-conversion-couplings


Never knew they made those specifically for PB. Thanks Paul.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/fittings/couplings/polybutylene-conversion-couplings
> 
> Paul


I'll be damned. Haven't seen those yet. Is the only difference the inner wall stiffener on the poly end?


----------

